# Good Foundation for SUPER oily skin?



## DeadlyNiteShade (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello, i am new here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just wanted to know: My clinique foundation (perfectly real, lightest shade) covers lovely,and lasts about 2 hours before getting disgusting! My face gets shiny and feels greeeasy! I use Ben nye loose powder over it, which helps, but not a whole lot. So do any of you recomend a good foundation/powder from MAC? i heard that they have good foundations.
I wear a NC15 in the mac studio fix concealer, and theres no mac store (or counter!) near me


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd highly recommend Revlon Colorstay for Oily/Combo skin. I have heard excellent things, although I haven't tried it myself a couple of my oily skin friends _love_ it. I am going to try the version for Dry skin once I'm finished with this bottle of hyperreal.  

Good luck in your search, and welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet foundation has excellent oil controlling properties.  Highly recommend getting a sample from Sephora and test driving it. 

Many people here love MAC's Studio Fix Fluid - it has a matte finish, I believe.

Good luck on your quest. ;-)


----------



## zeena (Dec 3, 2008)

You didn't mention if you use Studio Fix liquid or powder foundation?
Either way, both Studio Fix foundations are great for oily skin. The liquid Studio Fix has powder mixed into it, however, if you're extremely oily any foundation alone won't combat that. 

I really really recommend trying matte cream or  prep & prime under your makeup. Or for over your makeup.. blot sheets or blot powder from MAC. I use the blot powder because I tend to get very oily in the nose area, it comes with a little puff and it doesn't strip the rest your makeup - - literally just absorbs the shine.

Also make sure you're not using a heavy moisturizer for dry skin.

Good luck, hope this helps!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 3, 2008)

I totally agree with zeena on the matte texture cream!
Add that under the foundation that you're currently using... it's a miracle worker!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 3, 2008)

I have ridiculously oily skin too. Its so oily it starts seperating on my skin and forms into little dots and a line around my nose, nice huh? lol. Anyway, so far the best i've found is studio fix powder, revlon custom creations and revlon colourstay for oily/combo skin. But, even then, it starts to cake! I'd say for mac foundations, SF Powder and for drugstore revlon custom creations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Studio fix fluid does NOTHING for me, infact its one of the worst foundations i've ever used, i only use it if i want completely flawless skin for a few hours lol. If you find your holy grail foundation for oily skin let me know!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

Studio fix in both liquid and powder are awesome.  Also, try the oil-obsorbing moisturizer by mac.....works awesome


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 3, 2008)

Moving to Recommendations


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 3, 2008)

studio fix fluid!! LOL That thing scared my dry skin.


----------



## cetati (Dec 3, 2008)

God, studio fix fluid is the worst thing ever. I used up 2+ bottles of this before I moved on to MUFE HD and I didn't realize how bad it was until I used MUFE! Now I have half a bottle of SFF sitting around.... booo! It's clunky and heavy and cakey and I hate it. 

My skin used to be oily, and a year ago it would not have handled the MUFE HD as nicely as it does now. So for you, I'd recommend the MUFE Matte one.


----------



## Odette (Dec 3, 2008)

Try the MUFE Mat Velvet and use their All Mat primer too.

Like MzzRach said, get samples at Sephora.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 4, 2008)

I just bought the Studio fix fluid .. it makes my skin flawless!!! a colleague commented on my skin and said it looks so nice- I havent heard a compliment like that in ages!!! I have super oily skin..I felt oily once and used some loose powder over it.. now my skin isnt oily and has the same matte finish.Its been 5 hours!! and my skin is still matte


----------



## aimee (Dec 4, 2008)

if you want to buy MAC. Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Fix (the powder)
i have very very oily skin and i wear Estee Lauders Double Wear Foundation which i love but is heavy coverage (covers scars and skin imperfections from acne)


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I have ridiculously oily skin too. Its so oily it starts seperating on my skin and forms into little dots and a line around my nose, nice huh? lol._

 
Ahhhh I get this too!!!!!!!! (sometimes on my chin as well) meh! I didn't realise that was due to oil on my skin, but it makes sense now come to think of it! 
I thought I had dry skin because last year my skin felt so dry it got sore and red from the cold etc. And it would flake in places too! I don't think I was using the right moisturiser though. I then changed to one of Mary Kay's moisturisers for normal to dry skin and my skin's feeling lovely now but it is more like how I used to remember it - leaning towards the oilier side in the T Zone...

I use Mary Kay's Full Coverage Foundation - that's for normal to dry skin but you can get Mary Kay's Medium Coverage Foundation for normal to oily skins as well! That one mattifies for up to 8 hours. But my friend uses their mineral foundation and she swears by it - she has very oily skin and she says it's the only foundation that keeps her matte all day long!

Either that or you could get their Oil Mattifier - it's literally a gel-like substance in a tube that you add to your face after you moisturise and before you put your foundation on! I sampled some and it worked miracles - in fact I don't know why I haven't got any yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mary Kay don't sell in shops but if you go on their website Cosmetics: Makeup and Cosmetics by Mary Kay you can search for your nearest consultant who could give you some samples or allow you to try it out on your face and see what you think!!

HTH x


----------



## Heiaken (Dec 6, 2008)

I have very oily t-zone and the best foundation that I've tried is the Diorskin Forever, better than SFF IMO!


----------



## msaesthetic (Dec 7, 2008)

Prescriptives has a virtual matte foundation that i'd recommend. It's the only thing that has ever controlled my oily skin. & i do mean OILY. by 5 o clock my face usually looks like an oil slick, but with this, it's perfect. The coverage is buildable & it matches my skin perfect. It does such a good job that now that it's winter, i'm having to actually use a little more moisturizer.


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 8, 2008)

I have oily skin as well and I use Chanel Mat Lumiere foundation. 

It lasts for a long time and you don't have to use much at all.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DeadlyNiteShade* 

 
_Hello, i am new here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just wanted to know: My clinique foundation (perfectly real, lightest shade) covers lovely,and lasts about 2 hours before getting disgusting! My face gets shiny and feels greeeasy! I use Ben nye loose powder over it, which helps, but not a whole lot. So do any of you recomend a good foundation/powder from MAC? i heard that they have good foundations.
I wear a NC15 in the mac studio fix concealer, and theres no mac store (or counter!) near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi,

It sounds like you like the look and feel of your Clinique Foundation...so if extreme oiliness is your issue - you don't have to change foundations if you don't want to bother finding one that works.

I am a staunch believer in tips and tricks. Here's one for you:

After your moisturizer, take a cotton ball saturated with *Kaopectate* believe it or not. I recommend applying it to the T-zone by dabbing with the cotton ball. Allow it to set for a moment then apply your foundation. I have used this method for years for my oiliest of oiliest clients and they have been satisfied with the result. No reports of irritation either. I am pretty oily myself, but I used a milder 'stomach remedy' - Milk of Magnesia.

I kid you not!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are Salicylate medicines, meaning they contain a chemical derivative of Salicytic Acid often used in over the counter acne meds. For detailed chemical info click *HERE. *It's purpose is to combat over-production of sebaceous glands (they make the skin oily). People with under-active sebaceous glands have dryer skin.

Good advice in earlier posts were the blot papers and MAC Blot Powder. They are excellent for maintaining your make-up throughout the day. Very important to blot away excess oil BEFORE applying and blot powder by using a blot paper or plain tissue by pressing gently over the shiny areas then dusting on the MAC Blot Powder. Loose or pressed, it is great stuff.

HTH!


----------



## DeadlyNiteShade (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all soooo much! I tried the Kaopectate idea and i really like!
but thanks to all of you so much.


----------

